

Ask HN: Dangers in publicizing Bitcoin address? - dasmithii

What problems, if any, may arise from making one&#x27;s Bitcoin wallet address public (i.e. on a personal website)? These may be either personal or to the detriment of the network&#x2F;blockchain.
======
gregcohn
People might send you mo bitcoins, which could cause mo problems.

------
emilburzo
Personal: transactions can be followed, and, given enough data, associations
with people can be made.

To the network/blockchain: people will probably send you dust with a note
begging for money[1].

[1] -
[https://blockchain.info/address/17qq5A3XKfrxpJRSC5LH6APjvTDb...](https://blockchain.info/address/17qq5A3XKfrxpJRSC5LH6APjvTDb9hTmma)

------
mattox123
As long as your not expecting payment by a nefarious group, there shouldn't be
any issues.

------
jordsmi
Nothing, other than the fact this address isn't anonymous anymore

------
nitishshah
there is no problem with giving out your wallet address public , if you are
not funding bitcoin to terrorist or buying illegal products. ..

